# coloring the slide etching of my nano



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

my first attempt on any gun..... let me know what yall think...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I like it! :smt023


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Love it...how did you do it..want to do it on mine.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

fast20 said:


> my first attempt on any gun..... let me know what yall think...


Heat up the slide and run a crayon over the lettering. Some will do clear nail polish over the lettering.

Brownells has, and I'm going to butcher the spelling...shallack sticks? Which are supposed to be more long lasting.


----------



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks good! I did white polish on my ar but it doesnt look that good


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i used metallic silver fingernail polish..... after it set for a little while 30 mins. or so... i did another coat...


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

I did mine last night.... love it..thanks for the idea..


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice job guys, they both look great. And I just bought a new Nano 3 days ago....


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

Powhatan said:


> I did mine last night.... love it..thanks for the idea..


looks great!!!! i went ahead did my storm too... no pics yet...


----------

